# Design Standards for April 2008?



## C Davis (Nov 5, 2007)

I am starting to prepare for the April 2008 exam. I plan on taking the Civil test and the structural afternoon depth portion. I work in the offshore oil &amp; gas industry. We don't use any of the design standards listed under structural except the Steel Construction Manual.

I don't have access to the AASHTO, IBC, ACI, Wood Construction, and PCI standards. Is there any way of getting access to these without having to buy all the standards? Also, will I need the other Civil standards (construction and transportation) for the morning exam?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ktulu (Nov 6, 2007)

if you have access to a university library, they may have the standards you will need. I know I got several valuable references from Auburn University's library


----------



## VA_ENGR (Nov 6, 2007)

ktulu said:


> if you have access to a university library, they may have the standards you will need. I know I got several valuable references from Auburn University's library



I borrowed some very useful textbooks from a university library - one by Braja Das on geotech.


----------



## C Davis (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I graduated in 95 so it's been a long time since I was in a college library. Do they let you check out resources if you are not a student?

Also, If I am able to collect the specifications that are listed on the Structural Design Standard list is that all the specs that I will need for the Civil morning and the structural afternoon tests?


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 6, 2007)

C Davis,

You will also here alot about Lindberg's Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CERM) on this board. It will be a help especially in the breadth exam. It covers almost all topics listed on the morning test outline provided by NCEES and has the pertinent tables included for those areas. GOOD LUCK!

Be careful with what edition you are using for the standards also! Here is a link to the current standards for Structural:

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe...n_standards.pdf


----------



## jartgo (Nov 8, 2007)

I doubt the university library will just let you check out a books if you aren't a student or faculty. However, I think most of them will let you "join" for a nominal fee. For instance the school that I graduated from has a "friends of the library" organization where I was able to join for $50 a year and am allowed to check out books for 30 days. It's an engineering school with a top notch library. I've also joined the library at the university near where I'm living now for only $15 a year, although the selection of engineering books is limited, at best, at this library. The $50 a year to my "bachelors" library is well worth it to me and it's two hours away.


----------



## ktulu (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^That's where the benefit of having friends comes into play. Auburn Univerity allows alumni (of which I am) to check out references on a limited basis - not long enough for me to get satisfactory use out of them. However, full-time employees are allowed a great deal more availability in checking out references. And my neighbors (one's a professor, his wife works in the communications dep't) have checked out several references, that I can basically keep for a year. *All for free*

I would suggest looking into it. Most libraries have their policies online.

Good luck,

ktulu


----------



## JUDE (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Davis me too will take the April 2008 exam...



C Davis said:


> I am starting to prepare for the April 2008 exam. I plan on taking the Civil test and the structural afternoon depth portion. I work in the offshore oil &amp; gas industry. We don't use any of the design standards listed under structural except the Steel Construction Manual.
> I don't have access to the AASHTO, IBC, ACI, Wood Construction, and PCI standards. Is there any way of getting access to these without having to buy all the standards? Also, will I need the other Civil standards (construction and transportation) for the morning exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## JUDE (Nov 20, 2007)

Me too got a problem in my preparation because I am working now in Macau in a multi-billion Casino &amp; hotels project. It's my first time to take this exam and i was a graduate outside USA . I bought some books thru online but seems not that clear on what would I need to prepare. Perhaps we can work out together to find ways how to clear and procure things... we have on thesame boat.

I just bought my latest AISC manual, ACI 318 2005 and the NCEE manual.

I've got ASCE CD refresher also which I find very clear and interesting...

I am concentrating more in Structural. been away from school for 18 years already so I need to go back to the basic...



JUDE said:


> Hi Davis me too will take the April 2008 exam...


----------

